# SKINNY



## carlos1985 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello my name is carl i live in poole im 30 years old and have had an affair with the gym for the last 12 years and if there's some tip or technique i've probably tried it .i've always been skinny and have tried everything to bulk up i now sit at around 11 stone i eat all the time ,good stuff ofco**** . my mates call me peterpan as i look young which is good i suppose .i signed up to see if i can get some hints or tips on how to progress myself and get to my ideal weight of around 13 stone with a low bf percentage .with all respect to everyone i don't want to be a body builder or even look huge i just want to look good .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Well an affair with jim for last 12 years is fine as long as your not married or in a relationship. Just come out and you will be fine mate.

Seriously though. Can you post a diet up and your workout plan?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

eat like an animal, train like a viking, sleep like a baby (and dont even look at the treadmill)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

can i ask why ur name is carlos1985 if ur 30? was u planning on telling porkypies about ur age loll


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

You think you eat a lot but it clearly isn't enough. Especially if you have a fast metabolism. Post up your diet on a normal day.

9 times out of 10 when lads at gym or work say they can't gain weight, their diets just don't provide enough calories for growth.


----------



## carlos1985 (Feb 2, 2011)

i did think about telling porkys about my age if i posted a pic you would see but if i want to get anywhere best be honest ,

diet wise

up at 5am ; have 2 slices of wholemeal toast and bowl of porridge with blue berries and a banana

9am ; 5 eggs 3whites 2 yolks and muffin

11am ;mp impact whey 25g

1-2pm tuna or turkey salad or a homemade meal with pasta or rice ie bolognaise about 600g

4pm mp 25g

5pm workout 1 hr 6 times a week some cardio

mp 25g whey straight after

7pm ;green veg with potatoes or rice with salmon white fish chicken or beef maybe a sauce of some type

bed 9- 1030 pm have toast with peanut butter

i do snack on nuts of fruits inbetween if im hungry and i will have some junk food from time to time

i dont drink or smoke

i do cycle to work 3.3miles each way 5 times a week and my job is very hands on and active always on my feet very physical

hope that helps thanks for the replies


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

more protein, especially at breakfast time. Maybe ur training too much, or too much cardio. whats ur training routine like


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

I would say that your calories in are far less than your calories out, try getting some more calories in and cut the cardio and you should find it abit easier


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

What you need to do mate is work out approximately your calorie intake, and how it breaks down into protein, carbs and fats. Do this for a week or two to get a good average. Then you can address what is lacking.

There are two websites that I know of that will help you myfitnesspal.com and fitday.com

I thought I ate a lot until I actually monitored it for a bit. Although everyone is different I'd guess you would need around 2900 calories every day to add weight.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

you should still be grown at 11 stone on that, how the fuk have u been training 12 year and 11 stone ( i dont believe this), also how tal are you?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> you should still be grown at 11 stone on that, how the fuk have u been training 12 year and 11 stone ( i dont believe this), also how tal are you?


Whats not to believe, he might have been doing cardio for 12 years for all u know


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Lol no offence dude but i find it really hard to believe your speaking the truth about your diet here, fair play you do to much cardio etc & 6 days a week at the gym is to much for someone trying to bulk (trust me ive battled with my weight for years) I found 3 days a week worked best for me and im an ectomorph with a high metabolism, BUT you should be gaining if thats really what your eating on a daily basis. It might be worth going and getting your thyroid checked as that can have a great effect on your metabolism if its not working correctly.

I managed to gain a fair bit just eating as much carbs/protien/good fats as i could and also drinking 2/3 weight gainers a day after meals + creatine & protien post workout.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

2/3 weight gainers? thats some calories there mate


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.fitday.com/fitness/ProfileSignUp.html sign up here work out what your getting in total calories as well as protein, fats and carbs etc, its very advanced tools it break the carbs down into high GI low GI and sugars.. fats into mono, poly, sats etc its very good.

You may be training to hard, 6 days a week is a lot.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Looking at that diet you won't put on any weight.

Try adding about 4 chicken breasts throughout the day.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Why aren't you eating all the egg yolks!?

Could it be you're avoiding fats?

No wonder you're skinny. Apart from lots of meat and fish, eat eggs, butter, cheese, milk, cream, olive oil, mayonnaise, nuts and peanut butter.

You need fats - including saturated fats to make your testosterone work and grow muscle. Fats in themselves do not make you fat.

Carbs like rice are only fast energy and won't grow muscle themselves, but they can help store flab.


----------



## carlos1985 (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for the help people thats a start i do think im doing to much cardio and like i say my job is 50 hrs a week on my feet moving stuff around lifting but nothing of any sort of decent weight so thats more cardio and as for my diet i did say that was only a guide some times i eat more some times less depending on how much time i have but i try to eat healthy and dont eat any crisps ,sweets or crap like that .As i said though i am under no illusions that ill ever be massive and dont want to be i would say im fit i would just like a little more shape and definition .thanks again and for the person who asked my height its 5ft 9 , i might add that that 12 years i have been doing in the gym has been on and off and has had mixed results depending on my focus ,and i have the upmost respect to those of you who have put that effort in as i no the dedication is the hardest part .


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome dude


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dude if ur working 50 hours and training 6 days a week no wonder ur not holding any weight, maybe look at ur lifestyle as a whole aswell as ur diet and training,

when do u sleep?.loll.....write everything down.....look at how ur managing your time.....i guess working less hours isn't an option so look at quaility verses quantity with ur training, i would defo drop 2 days at the gym.....add an extra meal and a mass shake......sometimes things are less complicated than u think


----------

